# What sauce to make for buffalo chicken ravioli?



## DebLynn (May 12, 2011)

My local Italian deli sells homemade buffalo chicken ravioli. I bought some to make this weekend, but what kind of sauce would work best? I'd like something different than marinara, which I'm not really good at making (although I have a jar of Rao's arrabiata if I need it).
Thanks!


----------



## betterthanabox (May 12, 2011)

I would make some kind of blue cheese sauce. That would be tasty!


----------



## Zhizara (May 12, 2011)

Good idea, Joy.

I make a simple but effective bleu cheese sauce by adding bleu cheese to ranch dressing.


----------



## Andy M. (May 12, 2011)

I was going to suggest a Frank's hot sauce based sauce for the ravs until I read Joy's idea.  So I suggest you combine the two ideas and make a blue cheese/hot sauce topping for the ravs.


----------



## Zhizara (May 12, 2011)

I'd probably fry the raviolis and have the sauce(s) for dipping.  Finger food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I was thinking something nice and creamy...how spicy are the raviolis?


----------



## Sprout (May 13, 2011)

I know we serve a light white wine cream sauce with gorgonzola cheese in it at work, but I've never paid much attention while they make it, so I googled it and this one looks like it might work with buffalo chicken ravioli:

Gorgonzola Sauce Recipe | Yummly


----------



## DebLynn (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for these. I'm not sure how spicy they are 'cause we haven't tried them yet, but the ingredients dint list blue cheese, they told me they make them with shredded chicken and buffalo sauce. I like the idea of a simple cream sauce. My husband would like the blue cheese mixed in, can you eat blue cheese sauce hot? Does the cheese melt when you cook it? I only ever had it cold in dressing. Or should I sprinkle it on top? 

I like the idea of breeding and frying them too I can serve them with a salad if we have leftovers. 

Would I cook them before I bread and deep fry them or just defrost them and then egg and bread them? 

Thanks!


----------



## betterthanabox (May 13, 2011)

Imo, I would just make the sauce blue cheese, then if I didn't find the  ravioli spicy enough, you could add some hot sauce in. They could be  really hot to begin with and the extra heat might make them inedible. 

I have had blue cheese hot before crumbled over a steak, they were  pretty large pieces, but they did melt down quite a bit. I would be sure  to cut up some celery to serve with the ravioli and blue cheese sauce  just to make it authentic and tasty.


----------



## Sprout (May 13, 2011)

I'm not sure about blue cheese dressing, but the blue cheese sauce I listed should be served hot. Yes, the cheese will melt in, but you'll still taste it. If you're thinking about appearance you can always add extra as a garnish, or reserve some from the recipe and sprinkle it on after instead of melting it all in.


----------



## 70chevelle (May 16, 2011)

Read this thread on Friday and had to make it on Saturday. I had a family pack of thighs from Sam's in the freezer. I thawed them, rubbed with my favorite spices and put them on the grill. While I was doing that, my wife was making pasta dough. Once the chicken cooled, we shredded it, and then mixed it in with some butter, Frank's and ranch dressing for the filling. (I also use this same mix for Buffalo Chicken Pizza) Once that all came together, I ran the pasta thru the machine and my wife filled and sealed the ravioli. (We're getting a ravioli form shortly) We put them in the freezer until we were ready to start cooking dinner. I got out my 14" SS saute pan and started the gorganzola cream sauce. I don't have the recipe committed to memory, but it was butter, milk, gorganzola, heavy cream, salt and I added Frank's to keep with the dish's theme. Just kept the heat at medium and kept whisking until all the gorganzola melted and the sauce thickened. Once it was done and the ravioli were done, we tossed the ravioli in the pan and let them cook for another few minutes. Put on some fresh shredded parmigian cheese and served. They were fantastic. Thanks to the OP for putting this up, the entire family agreed it was a keeper.


----------



## DebLynn (May 16, 2011)

70chevelle, Wow I'm impressed you did the ravioli from scratch! Thanks for the process on making the sauce too. When DH returns from his trip later this week, I'll make these for him. He's the buffalo afficionado in the house.


----------



## betterthanabox (May 16, 2011)

I am totally making these!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 16, 2011)

70chevelle said:


> Read this thread on Friday and had to make it on Saturday. I had a family pack of thighs from Sam's in the freezer. I thawed them, rubbed with my favorite spices and put them on the grill. While I was doing that, my wife was making pasta dough. Once the chicken cooled, we shredded it, and then mixed it in with some butter, Frank's and ranch dressing for the filling. (I also use this same mix for Buffalo Chicken Pizza) Once that all came together, I ran the pasta thru the machine and my wife filled and sealed the ravioli. (We're getting a ravioli form shortly) We put them in the freezer until we were ready to start cooking dinner. I got out my 14" SS saute pan and started the gorganzola cream sauce. I don't have the recipe committed to memory, but it was butter, milk, gorganzola, heavy cream, salt and I added Frank's to keep with the dish's theme. Just kept the heat at medium and kept whisking until all the gorganzola melted and the sauce thickened. Once it was done and the ravioli were done, we tossed the ravioli in the pan and let them cook for another few minutes. Put on some fresh shredded parmigian cheese and served. They were fantastic. Thanks to the OP for putting this up, the entire family agreed it was a keeper.



Copied and pasted!!!!!  Yum!


----------

